# allegra 24



## JESTER458 (Sep 9, 2009)

hello everyone. just wanted to introduce myself im from cape coral fl and i just bought a 24' allegra. im still learning about these boats so if anyone has any information on them i would love to hear from you!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet and congrats on your new boat! 

If you haven't seen it yet, Good Old Boat did a nice spread on the Allegra sometime in the past 2-3 years. I'm fairly certain there was an Allegra on the cover of that issue. Pretty boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome!!


----------



## JESTER458 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah i saw that article. it was actually one of the more useful ones ive seen.


----------



## farwesthoops (Jun 28, 2006)

*Bingham Allegra*

go to <boatyardpirates.com> I am rebuilding an Allegra that I found abandonded in a field on an island off WA ....great hull.


----------



## JESTER458 (Sep 9, 2009)

ok.


----------



## taylorsailors (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

Any chance you still own the Allegra 24?

Kevin


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! We looked at one here in the PNW last fall. If yours was built by an owner (or finished as a kit) alot will depend on his craftsmanship and his ideas. You may have to just dig in and see what you have.


----------

